# 24 hour bottom fishing trip (Aug. 4th)



## Korajun

If anyone is interested, there will be a charter for a 24Hr Bottom Fishing Trip on May 5th on the Cavalier with Captain Matt Smith. We will be trolling for wahoo and kingfish on the way out. We are targeting Amberjack, Vermillion Snapper, lane snapper, mangrove snapper, grouper, shark and cobia. If you are interested send me an email or contact Andy at Galveston Party Boats.

There are about 20 spots left. The cost is $250.00 a man.

http://www.galvestonpartyboatsinc.com/


----------



## A-Boz

What do we get for the 250?


----------



## Korajun

*24 Hour Bottom Trip*

You get a customized trip the way we would all like to do it, to increase our chances on a variety of species with the Capt we selected who is the best within that outfitter.

Plus the numbers of people are limted to 40, so no over crowding.

It'a sizeable vessell, so there will be plenty of room.


----------



## mad marlin

are you guys jigging ?


----------



## Spec Chaser

How far out do you fish and any chance of catching any tunas?


----------



## A-Boz

I meant like food drinks rods/reels bait etc etc etc.


----------



## Korajun

Spec Chaser,

As far as species, we will troll for Wahoo and Kings. We might end up with some of YFT's. However the main target species regardign bigger game will be AJ's and grouper. This is primarily a bottm trip.


----------



## Korajun

A-Boz,

Food and drink will be on your own accord. They do have a snack bar on the boat and they sell hamburgers, breakfast sandwiches, and other snacks and beverages. You are allowed to bring one soft cooler with whatever it is that you want. Bait for bottom fishing will be provided. You can also purchase sardines if you wish.

Jigs and other lures for wahoo and kings will be at your discretion, as the outfit doesnt priovide this type of tackle.


----------



## A-Boz

Thanks for the info.

Honestly, if the outfit isn't providing tackle for trolling; who will be controling boat speed?

Speed for trolling for speed for getting offshore quickly; two very different things.


----------



## Korajun

No worries, thanks for the interest.


----------



## LD

What is the 'preferred' tackle for your tuna trip? I have all the Senator reels thru 12/0, I was just told to bring heavier tackle.
LD


----------



## t-astragal

For tuna trips, Definitely bring a jigging setup, spinning is best for underhand casting. Keep the weight to a minimum, it gets tiresome! It's nice to have a popping rod too in case the action is up top. Also do not, do not leave without half a dozen plain cheap diamond jigs 4-6 oz! Up grade the hooks if needed.

Steve


----------



## LD

They told me to bring some heavier tackle than the 4/0 Penns they have, I have 8 jigs 4/4 6 and 8 oz. Which rigs should I bring? I have no spinning, just Senator reels.


----------



## tngbmt

bottom fishing, no need for spinning unless ur doing horizontal jigging for kings.
they dont have enuf line on boat gears cuz they use their gear for 100' to 150' snapper fishing & dont fill them up. 
113h senator holds plenty of line & ample drags for this trip .... imho


----------



## t-astragal

I wouldn't go without a spinner. Just me, but the trip costs enough already and it is hard work. I'm not letting a rod and reel keep me from catching fish. The tuna like it fast. Go watch, most people use spinners because they catch more fish with them. 

Steve


----------



## Korajun

*24 Bottom Trip*

Thanks for all the input guys.


----------



## Spec Chaser

Hey Korajun,

How many spots are currently available on the scheduled trip on August 4th? I'll probably sign up with my brother maybe my dad as well. It's fairly closed to my wife's due date but I think we can make it.


----------



## stryper

Sold out


----------



## Korajun

*24 Hour Bottom*

Hey Speck Chaser,

Regarding the availibility, please contact Andy at www.galvestonpartyboats.com.

Congratulations on the up coming birth of your child. You better get on this one. You will be locked down for the next 2 years. LOL.

I hope you guys can make the trip. It will be a good time.

Let me know if I can further assist.


----------



## Korajun

*Aug 4th Trip - (NOT SOLD OUT)!!!*

Just to confirm guys, there are still 22 spots available - maximum of 40 total. Will be plenty of room to where you are not shoulder to shoulder

Tackle will be provided if necessary.

Get on while you can.


----------



## Korajun

Stryper,

This trip is not "sold out". You can get on if you like.


----------



## boy879

Hi, I'm in 

Hope the weather will be good!

Hope we will get lots Yft!

Will see everybody that day!

Thx

BOY


----------



## Korajun

*24 Hour Bottom Trip*

Excellent. It'll be a lot of fun.

Look forward to fishing.

Regards,

Bobby


----------



## Korajun

*24 Bottom Trip (August 4th) - Galveston*

Guys,

It's great that some of you have signed up. We have approximately 19 spots left and limiting the crew to 40 - the Cavalier accomodates 60, so there will be plenty of room.

Remember to contact Andy, the number to the outfit can be found at www.galvestonpartyboats.com

You don't have to pay now. We just need to fill the boat to secure our "customized trip". We will be fishing with Matt as the Capt. You will have a blast and I weas told that he will definitley put us on lots of quality fish and will be a meat haul.


----------



## Korajun

*bump*

bump


----------



## LD

I just joined this trip, still plenty of spots left.


----------



## Korajun

*24 hour trip*

Very Cool. I look forward to fishing with you.


----------



## LD

Korajun I have spot #33, they said to bring your own tackle which I always do so but just wondering what size to bring? All my tackle is Penn Senators and rods. Looking forward to meeting you also.


----------



## Omanj

I just got in as well. They still have over 20 spots left by the way! Thanks for posting this as I look forward to meeting more 2Coolers and trying out some new equipment I plan to purchase.


----------



## Korajun

Sounds good.


----------



## RAMROD1

Definate maybe!


----------



## LD

It will be here before we know it. It might me nice if we could get a list with members going on it, maybe even a fishing spot number?


----------



## Korajun

*List of crew and spot assignment*

Please contact Andy or staff at GalvestonPartyBoats.com

Here is the number for faster reference 409-763-5423


----------



## LD

Could we get a list of people here on this site that are forsure going?
I am.---Larry


----------



## Korajun

I don't have a list Larry. Andy would have a list.


----------



## RAMROD1

Korajun said:


> Guys,
> 
> It's great that some of you have signed up. We have approximately 19 spots left and limiting the crew to 40 - the Cavalier accomodates 60, so there will be plenty of room.
> 
> Remember to contact Andy, the number to the outfit can be found at www.galvestonpartyboats.com
> 
> You don't have to pay now. We just need to fill the boat to secure our "customized trip". We will be fishing with Matt as the Capt. You will have a blast and I weas told that he will definitley put us on lots of quality fish and will be a meat haul.


I called to secure two spots and was told you had to pay first.


----------



## BATWING

I just booked on. I was told it's the last spot on the Aug 4th Cav trip.


----------



## LD

I am ready!! I cant wait! Big tackle already ready to go, new line on the 9/0 Senator counting the days.


----------



## Luv_ya_Blu

I'm booked.


----------



## Korajun

Thanks for all of the interests guys. This trip is booked. I look forward to fishing with you.


----------



## LD

Well folks its about here, what bait are you guys taking, I guess all they are providing is squidd


----------



## Luv_ya_Blu

So what time are we leaving?


----------



## Korajun

The boat leaves port on noon Saturday and returns noon on Sunday.


----------



## LD

I will be there for sure early, looking forward to meeting you guys, #40 on the stearn. Dont forget to get some cigar minnows or spanish sardines. Long range weather is looking great.
I am going to try to be at the docks on Friday pm to see if I can get some fish heads from the cleaners for Sat baits, I do like to freeline large baits.
Larry


----------



## Korajun

Any thoughts on ballyhoo??


----------



## LD

I am just wanting to go and have for a long time to meet others from here and catch what ever we can, if USPS shipping is good I will have my father's Senator reels all back before we go, it will be quite a good feeling to catch something on the 12/0 as he was the last to do so many yrs ago, it really brings back memories.
I was told to call early to mid next week to get any updates on what we may target, and tackle.
Larry


----------



## Korajun

I was told that we will venture to the edge of the shelf that's abotu 900ft. 

12/0 could come in handy... Never know what will hit that far down.


----------



## LD

I am undecided on tackle at this moment, if I get dad's 12/0 I will bring it, if not just a 6/0 & 9/0 plus a spinning rod. I just got 1000yds of 100# for it.
That would make my day to catch something that deep on dad's reel.
Larry

I will be in a yellow T-shirt on the stearn.


----------



## Korajun

Im not an expert by any means. However, that is enough line capacity.

Regarding lures, 7-10 oz jigs made by Williams or other mnaufacturers in my opinion is a must. My favorite is the orange / white for AJ.


----------



## LD

How much weight would you need to fish that deep?
I am used to freelining a large bait off the stearn with big tackle so this will be a new one for me. If you have ever been on a trip like this anythig you could suggest to bring, I am all ears. 
All my jigs are silver that size though.
Thanks
Larry


----------



## Korajun

they will provide weights to bottom fish. However if you want to jig, 7-10 oz.


----------



## LD

Just checked the weather again, its looking real good, 91 for hi and 10 mile winds.


----------



## LD

still looking good for the weekend weather


----------



## ChrisMan

That's good news! I'll be there!


----------



## Korajun

Rock on - Lets kill some fish


----------



## LD

See you Sat, 2-3' seas forcast may be better at night. Packing today here, 2 Senator rods and my spinning rod. Sure looking forward to this its been along time coming, I will have a yellow shirt on fishing on the stearn.
Larry


----------



## Omanj

I'll be on the port side near the stern, #55 spot hopefully yelling gaff for a triple digit sized grouper!


----------

